# My Story (very detailed)



## Jill2014 (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello. My name is Crystal. Im 29. I have suffered from IBS for several years now, along with several other things. In the last year or two my IBS has gotten worse and the doctors I have been seeing arent really doing a whole lot to help, but I dont guess there are a lot they can do since no one knows what truely causes IBS.

I just recently started seeing a GI surgeon. He has me documenting everything I eat and medicines I take depending on my bowel movements. I have done this for about 2 months now. The only thing i can come up with that contributes to my IBS is my anxiety, which he just prescribed Ativan 1 mg twice a day. Not sure if it is working yet bc I havent been on it for too long.

About 6 weeks ago he did a colonoscopy and an endoscopy. With the colonoscopy he found several polyps in and around my colon. One of the polyps was 5mm in size and cancerous. That polyp was called a hyperplastic polyp. He was able to remove all of the polyps. With the endoscopy he found that I had Savary-Miller grade 3-4 esophagitis. With me having severe GERD causing the damage he put me on Protonix (which is the best medicine he can prescribe to try and fix the esophagus). I may possibly need surgery if the medicine doesnt help.

I also have several female issues. Not sure which of these things link together which is why i am being detailed in everything.

But back to the IBS. One day I can be perfectly fine and the next I could be in the bathroom all day long. I dont eat fried foods, spicy foods, tomato based sauces, onions, and things like that (mainly bc of my GERD). I am at a loss at things to try and make this all better and make my life better. For instance I woke up this morning felt perfectly fine and all of a sudden I was hit with the severe cramps (which for me is a sign I need to get to the bathroom). I ended up straining but my BM was very soft almost watery. But by the end of the BM it was watery and I was in the bathroom for about 20-30 minutes. (sorry i know its TMI but maybe the full story would help someone give me an idea on what to try) So I took 2 imodium to help slow down everything. Everything from the middle of my back down to my knees hurt so bad I ended up laying down to see if i could help the pain. (took a 2 hour nap) When I got back up I had another episode just like the one I described. I took another 2 Imodiums and ended up laying back down bc of feeling so bad. Upon getting back up I still felt like someone took a clamp and put it on my stomach. I ended up having to takle a pain pill to stop the horrible pain either from my stomach or muscle pain. Normally I would have kept taking Bentyl for the stomach spasms but I ran out and cant get more until Friday. I have days like this atleast 2-3 days a week. Most episodes as just like this but some a lot milder. Usually after these episodes even the mild ones and I just let it runt its course and NOT take imodium it could still cause me to not go for 3-4 days. I do not go past 4 days with out taking a laxitive bc my doc said it was not good for my body.

If anyone has ANY suggestions or ideas I am willing to try anything. (please keep in mind that I have no income and I am relying on my mother for any expenses i need and at the moment we are struggeling to pay medical bills and get my medicines)

Here are the medications I am on (in case it helps):

Protonix 40 mg

Bentyl 10-40 mg (as needed) (mg is also as needed depending on severity of spasms)

Ativan 1 mg twice a day (for anxiety)

imodium (as needed)

fiber (not sure how to take But i have it) (when my doc told me to take fiber everyday by the 4th day i was not going so i stopped taking it all together)

laxitives (as needed)

stool softners (as needed)


----------



## suzietjao77 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi crystal. My name is Susan. I'm so sorry to hear how you suffer, but I know what its like! I have suffered with ibs and dyspepsia for 3 years now. I hadn't told anyone and just tried to deal with it. I'm 36 and a mum of four, so it really disrupted my life! I finally saw a doctor recently and she told me to try iberogast. Its natural and you buy it over the counter from a chemist. Its freaking amazing!! My symptoms disappeared immediately!!! I could not be happier. It costs about $26 (Aussie). I'm a single mum so that wad an expense for me, however the best $26 I've ever spent! If you haven't tried it, please do. Hope it works! All the best.


----------



## Above0924 (Jan 29, 2014)

Has anyone else tried this Iberogast? Just curious if anyone has had success?


----------

